
Want The Kindle Source Code? You Can Have It. - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/16/want-the-kindle-source-code-you-can-have-it/
======
mbrubeck
Please see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=660795>

